# 12th Philadelphia Pa Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 12TH PHILADELPHIA PA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: FORT WASHINGTON HOLIDAY INN - 432 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE FORT WASHINGTON, PA 19034-3413
WHEN: SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 05, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/philadelphia_pennsylvania_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: This event will sell out and tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*12th Philadelphia, PA Slot Car Show & Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

The 12th Philadelphia, PA Slot Car Show & Swap Meet is two (2) weeks away and almost sold out!

We have some vendors traveling in from MI, OH, NY, NJ, DE and Toledo as well as locals from Philadelphia, PA.

There will be all kinds of HO and 1:64 scale slot cars and parts including 440's, afx, atlas, autoworld, hp2, hp7, jl, lionel, dash, lifelike, nurora, tjets, tyco pro, tyco s, vibes, etc.

There will even be some 1:24, 1:32, 1:43, 1:48 scale.

Door prizes for everyone that walks through the door and one lucky person will walk away with over $200.00 worth of door prizes after 12 noon!

Mister Coney ColorMe™ contests for children of all ages. Special door prizes for moms, wives and girl friends!

DCM will be setting up a track for everyone to race on.

NOTE: If you are registered on both HobbyTalk and Mister Coney...

1) Print this page out
2) Enter your usernames from BOTH sites
3) Get a FREE Mister Coney 1:48 scale O GAUGE Jigsaw Puzzle with your paid admission. ($10.00 value) Choose one of ten different O GAUGE cars. (These are a Limited Edition of 24)

My HobbyTalk username is:
My MisterConey username is:

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Philadelphia, PA Slot Car Swap Meet - are you going???*

I will be attending the show for the first time and look forward to seeing more members come out and support the show. Come see me as I like meeting all the members that I read about from time to time....

As always, I am offering HobbyTalk Members 10% discount on *ALL* purchases during the show. Just print out a copy of this thread, print your full name and your HobbyTalk user name on the bottom and bring to the show. 

I will be bringing over 1000 JL and 400 AW slot cars + over 200 Carrera slot cars.

Also, be sure to check out the newly released Galaxy Convertibles and Hardtop from dash Motorsports! They are awesome!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Check your PM


----------

